# هدايا رجاليه



## @دانه الدنيا@ (5 سبتمبر 2011)

الاقلام

​ 
دانهيل ب 120 ريال​ 



​ 
دانهيل 120 ريال​ 



​ 

جفينشي 100 ريال



جفينشي 150 ريال​ 



جفينشي 100 ريال​ 


​ 

جفينشي 100ريال​ 




جفينشي 100 ريال​ 


​ 
جفينشي 100 ريال


​ 
بفضل من الله وصول بضاائع جديده
بعض الانواع محدوده جدا وبعضها متوفر بالكميه 
الاولويه للي يحوول






جديد اشمغة جفنشي 2012
330ريال
تشكيله واسعه من كبكات جفتشي





نوعيد ممتازه وخامه ثقيله التصوير ظالم الكبك
100 ريال





ب 85 ريال





85 ريال 





85 ريال كميه محدوده





اقلام جفينشي 100 ريال




​






ساعة جفنشي تقليد ممتازفخمه باللبس ضد الماء 350 ريال




​ 




جفنشي 250 ريال




​ 




​ 
جفنشي تقليد طبق الاصل نوعية ممتازه 400 ريال




​ 
ابواك جفنشي ودنهل تقليد ممتاز
80 ريال​

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 
بفضل الله وصوول بضاائع جديده من الهدايا الرجاليه
اقلام وكبكات وساعات وابواك وكبك واشمغه ماركات عالميه​ 


 
150 ريال


 
150 ريال​ 


 
ماركة اقنر


 
دنهل 150 ريال




لويس فيتون 150 ريال​ 




150 ريال​ 


 
150 ريال


 




مونت بلاك 150 ريال​ 


 
كبك دنهل نحاسي 85 ريال 


 
كبك مونت بلاك 85 ريال


 
كبك روز رايز 100 ريال كرستال التصويرظالمه 


 


 
كبك 3 الوان فضي ونحاسي وذهبي كرستال فخم ع الطبيعه 100 ريال


 


 


 
300 ريال​ 


 
350 ريال​ 


 
350 ريال ع الطبيعه كلالام ثااااني​ 


 


 
جفنشي 300 ريال 


 



 
250 ريال 




250 ريال


 

350 ريال


 


 


 



 


 
200 ريال​ 


 
250 ريال​ 


 


 
جفنشي انجليزي 310 ريال​ 


 


 
ابواك جفنشي 85 ريال


 
كبك جفنشي 85 ريال​


----------

